# 

## misiomis

Witam szanownych użytkowników,

jest problem, chodzi o budynek na zgłoszenie wiec odsyłanie mnie do mojego kierownica budowy lub projektanta proszę sobie darować. Zapomniany został wieniec stropowy. Planowany strop jest stropem drewnianym z belkami 8 x16, podłoga deska 32 mm, rozstaw belek co 60 cm. Zdaje sobie sprawę, ze brak wieńca to może być dość poważny problem jednak zanim się zorientowałem po wylaniu nadproży, było już wymurowane parę warstw bloczków i nie chciałem niszczyć wykonanej pracy teścia i mojego ojca. Tak oto na dzisiaj mam stan jak na zdjęciach.
Kilka faktów technicznych:
Nadproża zbrojone góra prętem fi12 sztuk 2, zbrojenie dołem fi 12 sztuk 3, strzemiona z pręta fi 6 10x12 rozstaw co 25 cm - beton b25 / b30.

Wieniec wykonany pod murłatę do okolą prętem fi 12 - 2 dołem, 2 góra - beton b25 - jak na zdjęciach.

Ściany to solbet 500, grubość 18 cm

Moje pytania są następujące, jakie kroki mogę poczynić na obecnym etapie aby zapobiec ewentualnemu pękaniu ścian przez nacisk stropu, jakie inne problemy wynikają z braku wieńca stropowego?

Moje propozycje:
Wykonanie stężeń miedzy belkami stropowymi w celu spięcia wszystkiego i rozłożenia sil.
Bruzdowanie w solbecie i wklejenie prętów tam gdzie nie ma nadprozy - nie wiem czy w solbecie to cokolwiek da..

----------

